# Sponsoring Maid



## sandy75 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi,

We're looking for a full-time maid and want to know if it is legal to sponsor a maid who is already in Dubai (hv read somewhere that to sponsor maids, u need to fly them down from their home country)..

referrals welcome!

Cheers


----------

